# gentle cockapoos :D



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Today on our walk me and Vincent met a 9 year old jack russel. Vincent was surprisingly slow walking up, normally he is super excited about meeting new dogs, but as we got closer we realised the jack russel was blind!
When we got to him Vincent was really gentle, very sweet saying hello, it was like he knew the other dog needed a gentle touch.
Made me so proud! The jack russel even licked Vincent on the nose as a little hello.

Is it me or are cockapoos the sweetest little doggies EVER (I may well be bias here  )


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh bless that's just too cute. I think cockapoos are such lovely and gentle dogs but i also love the way dogs in general are so empathetic and aware of each other.

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

That's lovely, I'm not surprised you're proud! 

Turi x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's a lovely story! Yes, I agree that 'poos are really sweet and gentle. I notice that when I give Dylan a treat, he takes it from my hand really carefully and slowly. The other day I gave some liver to another dog we were walking with and she nearly took my hand off! And in the morning, if Dylan senses that I'm awake, he'll put his face right up to mine and I just feel his hair tickling my face! When he plays with puppies or smaller dogs, he's really lovely with them and will just bat them gently with his paw.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

what a lovely story it reminds me so much of Buddy I'm bursting with pride some days and want to shout it from the tree tops how lovely and sweet he is !


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think we all should be proud of our little Poos!!
And in the case of Buddy BIG Poos


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

How sweet. It's beautiful when they show that gentleness.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We meet an old Labrador on our walk, such a loverly old girl that just plods along on her walk, my two are so gentle around her. it's so loverly to see their tails all waging, and she alway comes to me for a good pat and a stroke.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

strof51 said:


> We meet an old Labrador on our walk, such a loverly old girl that just plods along on her walk, my two are so gentle around her. it's so loverly to see their tails all waging, and she alway comes to me for a good pat and a stroke.


 lovely!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lola made me think of this thread today. I have had a crappy week and Lola has been much more cuddly, attentive to me. Today i have been full of cold and was having trouble with my sinuses and feeling generally quite grotty.... Lola has spent the day curled up on or next to me snuggling in for cuddles.:love-eyes: She has been really sweet and gentle with me but bouncy and daft as normal with hubby- they really are fab little dogs! :ilmc:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My Daughter calls Honey and Picnic our soppy dogs .. and Oakley is nanny and grandads soppy dog ...

Kids always seem to get it right .. they are our soppy dogs for sure   

A cockapoo cuddle or snuggle is the BEST ... we are all so lucky


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh! what a really lovely heart warming post ro read


----------

